
CRYTEK hasn't paid me (or my coworkers) for almost 6 months. HELP - sergiotapia
http://imgur.com/gallery/5S2ZX?utm=email
======
greenyoda
1\. Quit immediately, and start looking for another job. If they're not paying
you, why are you continuing to do work for them? If they haven't had the money
to pay their employees for six months, it's more likely that the company's
financial situation will get worse, not better.

2\. File a complaint with the appropriate government agency to recover the
wages that you're owed (you can probably find them on the web). I don't know
what country you're in, but here in the U.S., wage theft is considered a
serious crime, and state governments will prosecute employers who do it.

------
amiga-workbench
I had this with my last employer, they shed most of their staff over that six
months yet the company is still around and operating. Some of the people that
moved on got their missing pay, others did not.

